

Why Your Brain Isn't A Computer - romil
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/04/why-your-brain-isnt-a-computer/

======
paulhauggis
Can you imagine if our bran was like a computer? Every terrible memory we had
would be there in perfect clarity.

